# Travel Crates



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For the car crate, it really just needs to be big enough that they can get in, turn and lie down. You sort of want them not to be able to move around too much in it. Mine is a 36-inch wire crate. It's perfect. Fits perfectly in the car, and Shala can lie at one end of the other (in the winter, I have a heating pad under one end, in the summer, there is a fan at one end).


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The crate is the way to go. Get her used to it.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

You can also get crates with slanted fronts, which might fit better, depending on the slope of the back of your car.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen some people with the Variocage (with the slanted front) in their cars, where a regular crate may not fit. I bought a gunner kennel for the car last winter, and have been very happy with it. These crates are a little narrower than a wire crate, so it fit better in my space.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It would help to know the make of your car. I'm not sure I understand what an estate car is. If I'm reading this correctly the back seat is going to have your two kids buckled in and the crate will be behind the back seat, next to the trunk or rear door... correct??

If I understand correctly, you must understand this is a very dangerous place for your dog. It's considered a cargo area. If someone were to hit you from behind or if you backed into something it will crush your dog. Never put your dog somewhere you wouldn't put your kids!

But could be I'm just confused???


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> It would help to know the make of your car. I'm not sure I understand what an estate car is. If I'm reading this correctly the back seat is going to have your two kids buckled in and the crate will be behind the back seat, next to the trunk or rear door... correct??
> 
> If I understand correctly, you must understand this is a very dangerous place for your dog. It's considered a cargo area. If someone were to hit you from behind or if you backed into something it will crush your dog. Never put your dog somewhere you wouldn't put your kids!
> 
> But could be I'm just confused???


How would anyone ever travel with dogs and kids if they couldn't utilize the cargo area? Obviously that's not an option for everyone. In most vehicles, I'd say it's safer to risk being in a catastrophic rear end collision than having them up front to be easily thrown through the front windshield. 

OP, there are some really great travel options out there if you're willing to invest. Ruff tough, Gunner and Kennebec kennels all make very sturdy plastic kennels that can easily be moved in and out of your car. They should be secured to the vehicle, but it shouldn't be too much trouble. There's also variocages. They're designed with their own crumple zone to protect your pet in a rear end crash. Trans K9 also makes a nice metal kennel that will be much safer than your average wire kennel. Or if you want a metal box type you could look at impact crates. 

I've heard that the least safe of transportation options, besides nothing, are collapsible wire crates. I just saw a story on Facebook about an Aussie that was ejected from one in a crash. The welds gave out when the dog hit them and he went flying into the front seat. Luckily for his owner, he survived and was contained in the car or he would have bolted.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good point. Because I drive a mini cooper, the entire car is probably a crush zone  
I just wondered how big this car was. Is it a narrow, just big enough for groceries before you get to the back of the car behind these seats? Is he talking about the trunk area that can be opened so you can see it, that would get really hot or like a jeep wrangler where there is very little protection at all behind the seat. It could be a Subaru with enough cargo space for a large crate....
The alternative might be to place a small crate (as this is a puppy) on the floor under the kids feet. Just asking


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

An estate is the UK version of a wagon. So comparable to a Subaru outback maybe. Probably big enough for at least one really safe crate behind the second row.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks! Good to know, I should have so much room. I always liked a large plastic crate, easier to contain the mess if there is an accident in the crate.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. Thanks all.
To reassure you here is what my boot looks like, this isn't mine image off internet but identical!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL thanks, that's almost as big as my entire car! Crates are always the safest option. They make barriers to put across to contain them in the back but ... this means lots of doggie drool all over the inside of your car and back of the seats. You have the right idea, teach them to ride in a crate early. Nothing like trying to drive and have 60lbs of love want to help you drive!

Really precious puppy by the way! Going to be a very handsome dog.


----------

